
Lifelike Robots Possible with New “3x Stronger Than Human” Synthetic Soft Muscle - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/36557-soft-robots-synthetic-muscle
======
tlb
The fluff piece doesn't mention speed (1 cycle every 160 seconds) or
electromechanical efficiency (0.3%) for their prototype. It expands by boiling
tiny bubbles of ethanol in a silicone matrix using resistive heating, and
contracts by cooling down.

------
ilaksh
Nice but still seems too slow.

